# Mating....is that really it???



## Kimrod6 (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a Nigerian dwarf buck a 4 does 
I have my alpine doe in with my buck and definitely see him putting a good effort toward mating her. 
My question is....could his short measly effort really be making its mark???
He seems very sloppy and randomly pokes her in the rear. I have bread dogs before, and they are stuck together for a while. My buck pumps wildly a couple times and gets down. I cant get a good look to see if he made it in. 
Is this really it...are they suppose to be together a little longer? 
Sorry for the descriptive post....I felt like a pervert looking up videos on goat mating. I just need a little assurance that he is doing his job. 
Thanks Kim


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

A good way to tell if he is making it, watch her body. She will hunch her back and tuck her butt if he hits the mark. And she will walk funny for a minute or so. But they won't get stuck like dogs. Its very quick in goats.


----------



## cmany (Apr 22, 2012)

A few pumps is what it takes...watch his body posture...

Mine throws his head back when he's finished...and its usually done in 1 - 2 - 3!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice given. They are correct.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nothing like breeding dogs , its quick to the point and its over  
I had a Nigerian buck breed a very tall Alpine cross . I was pretty sure they didn't breed , but he got the job done in less then a couple seconds  Don't ever underestimate the little guys


----------

